

Ask HN: What is your preferred time tracking tool? - tnorthcutt

I'm looking for something that's so easy to use I'll actually remember to use it.  Preferably something with a desktop app, but open to web-only if it's good.  I've tried Klok, but don't care for the interface.
======
davidw
I wrote this: <http://stufftodo.dedasys.com> \- although it's currently
undergoing a major overhaul. If you're interested in hacking on it, improving
it, selling it for a cut, or whatever, feel free to write.

------
bee
Have you tried <http://www.paymo.biz/> I'm using it, it has a desktop version
and a web version, works very nice.

~~~
tnorthcutt
Thanks, looks promising. I'll try it out.

------
marknutter
I've yet to find a decent free offering, so I just use a spreadsheet in google
docs.

------
tgerhard
F5 timestamp in Notepad.

~~~
tnorthcutt
Interesting. Do you keep a separate log for each activity, or add a note with
what activity you're working on? Also, any easy way to make that work if your
default program for .txt files is not Notepad?

------
crankyadmin
Hamster

